# Dad's "Shed"



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Last year during a freak heavy snow storm immediately followed up by heavy rains before the snow melted; my father's equipment building collapsed damaging and even crushing much of the equipment inside. If you look closely to the left of the photo, you can see 3 or 4 temporary carports, the remaining debry and things he did not have room to place under that carports as well as the outline of the old equipment shed. It was about 120' x 60'. To the right of the photo is the new "shed" as he calls it. He sent me some photo's of some of the latest progress. I could use one or two of these myself!   :lmao:


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44084">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is a closer view of when the sheetmetal sides went up.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44086">


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Did you take that picture Chief......sound like a little fly-by action!!!!   

That looks like a nice little shed! It sure is green there!:winky:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Another view of the building side.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44088">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The primary steel framing and structural supports.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44089">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Did you take that picture Chief......sound like a little fly-by action!!!!
> 
> That looks like a nice little shed! It sure is green there!:winky: *


Actually my father took that picture while flying with a friend to help him get some photo's of the damage and new building.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Wow!! Now thats a shed!!! 

problem is..i'd need another yard just to fit it in!!!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

It is nice to have friends with cool toys like that! Nice setup, does dad farm of just have lots of toys?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *It is nice to have friends with cool toys like that! Nice setup, does dad farm of just have lots of toys? *


Dad is in his 70's although you wouldn't think it by the projects he undertakes (a good thing), but yes he farms in partnership with another man who lives nearby. They just finished getting the soybeans in last week.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Activity is a good thing! My hat is off to folks that farm, it is hard work, it isn't just riding around in a tractor! 

I would imagine the shed is setting him back a pretty penny, steel is expensive right now!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Looks like the new building will be able to handle a "freak" snow/rain load. Hope you can post some pictures when it is done. Looks like it going to be a really nice and well built building.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, the "shed" it close to being finished. The 2nd floor is planked with Plytanium™ Sturd-I-Floor® . The demensions of the shed are 40' x 100' so my Dad wants to apply some type of protective coating to the flooring. He is considering a polyurethane type finish coating. That is 4,000 sq. fit. to cover and he thinks pouring it out and rolling it will be the best method. The folks at Home Depot told him that 10 gallons of polyurethane would cover 4,000 sq. ft. Sounds kinda like a low estimate to me but I am not that experienced in this area. I suggested a Wagner Power Painter but he felt that it would make more of a mess than rolling it on. Any ideas on coating finishes and methods of application would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------

